# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Weight training routines for men on Reandron 1000...?

## Aussiegarry

Hello everybody. I'm a 50 yo man who has recently found out that I have had "hypogonadism" since puberty.
My doctor was treating me for low testosterone with Sustonen 250 but my levels were very low. After referal to an endocrinologist, I changed onto Reandron 1000 to try and stablise my testosterone levels . Feeling a lot better now!
I've had my 2nd shot 6 weeks after the first shot and have to have shots every 9 weeks apart. The 3rd shot is due in 2 weeks. I know that my testosterone should level out between the 3rd and 5th shots (depending on the person) from my research on Reandron. The graphs that I've seen on the absorbsion rate of Reandron show that the highest concentration of testosterone is at about 2.5 weeks (around 32 nmol/l) after the shot and reduces down to about 14 nmol/l after 10 weeks.
Here is my question.
Is their a program devised for weight lifting that is specifically targeted at men on Reandron 1000? By this I mean do you train weights for the first 5 weeks when the testosterone is at the highest, then train to reduce fat when the testosterone is at its lowest (weeks 6-9/10)? Am I over-thinking it and just having the same weight training program as someone who doesn't have my very low testosterone problems would be just as good?
I know that the answer would depend on what state of fitness/muscle the individual has. In my case, I joined the gym 3 weeks ago very unfit (I'd basically given up on gyms after training at gyms on and off for years without success because I've had very little testosterone in my body - I was at the stage of "be fat and happy" until I went to the endocrinologist who is getting my endocrine system back to normal).
With 31.5% body fat I am a beginer at weight lifting/HIIT etc but if I am going to put a big serious effort into losing 20 kgs (44 lbs), getting fit and putting on some muscle, I want to train efficently.
Would love to hear from any trainers/individuals out there who have devised training programs specifically for Reandron users for the average guy who wants to change - I'm not a bodybuilder and will never be one. Don't want to waste my time training inefficiently. Can anybody help me? I've searched the net but can't find Reandron 1000 specific programs (or are they there and I've been having a 'boy look').

----------


## stpete

Over thinking it. Get yourself a good diet in place first. It's probably the hardest thing to do but it's essential. Have you visited the Nutrition Section? You can go there and post your current diet for tips/advice. While you're getting that together, you also need to get to the gym and get a workout together that is specific to your goals. Cardio is also very important. And in my opinion that should be the bulk of your routine right now.
If you post up what your current exercise program consists of, i/we will be happy to try to point you in the right direction. The Workout Forum is a good place to check out as well.
I'm not, or ever have been, a personal trainer, but i do have several years experience in training and i might be able to help you to a certain degree.

----------


## Aussiegarry

Thanks for the reply stpete.
My diet consists of vegies with lean meat, chicken or fish (I hate fish - force myself to eat it because I know that it is good for me).
I eat very little processd meat (less and less all the time) and have reduced my unhealthy snacks to a minimum.
I try to eat protein with every meal to reduce the glycemic index of the meal. I have Type 2 diabetes from being over weight so very rarely drink soft drinks or eat sweets for desert. I've been drinking flavoured mineral water to avoid sugar but am drinking less lately and drinking water instead.
I've gone from going to the pub from 5-6 times a week down to once a week for a few beers on a Sunday for an hour. I rarely drink at home and only have a big session about 4 times a year at motorcycle rallies. Not a bodybuilding diet but still healthier than 95% of most aussies diet. Been eating like this for about 6 months now.
Only been training for 3 weeks but have been targeting my core muscles with classes and gym floor exercises (I know that real strenght comes from having strong inner core strength). I've been mainly compound training my larger muscles - squats, leg presses, chest and back which involve multiple muscles. The trainers at my gym have encouraged me to ignore the smaller muscles and concentrate on the compound exercises (for now). I aerobic train for 1 hour once a week . Routine is 1 aerobic session, 2 weights sessions and 2 High Intensity Interval Training sessions per week to burn off the fat.
Any suggestions to fine tune this program will greatfully be accepted but please remember that I'm a beginner whose testosterone levels probably wont be permanently raised until a couple more reandron shots 9 weeks apart. My metabolism is very slow so I'm being realistic in knowing that this is going to be a long haul 115kg down to 90kg but more importantly 31.5% body fat down to under 20% (15% would be great). I'll check out the Nutrician section for any impriovements to my diet - it's been a struggle.
I'm guessing that you're saying that the timing of the reandron shots with the type of training isn't that important at my stage. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## stpete

I think for now you are doing just fine w/ current routine. And that little bit of alcohol is a minor concern, but if you were still going several times a week, you'd want to get that under control.

I'll be checking in to see your progress and try to help in the future. If you need any help or just have questions, i'm usually around.

Good Luck and go strong.

----------


## Times Roman

Welcome to the board mate!
I've had a bit of success with the Atkins diet in the past. Definately not a weight lifters diet, but will work if light exercise and cardio. I would typically lose about 1/2lb / day for the first two months with an overall loss of 30+ lbs. During this time, I shoot for zero carb intake. Practically impossible to do that, but a nice target. Not eating carbs forces your body to metabolize fat. When your body is doing this, it is in a state called ketosis (burning fat). After the two months, I would switch to something of a south beach diet, which is ultimately the integration of "smart" carbs (complex carbs high in fiber) into the diet. This is more sustainable than the Atkins. Please note again that intense weight lifting really requires carb intake, and not appropriate for Atkins. I tried it once and I became very grouchy to put it mildly.
My point is you might consider losing the fat quickly, then start hitting the weights hard after most of the easy fat is off.
Food for thought....
Cheers
---Roman

----------


## yannick35

All low carb diets are amazing to shed but like times said not good at all for bodybuilding, i also used low carb to shed 30 pounds in record time. I am using a semi low carb now because i just cannot stand being in ketosis for too long, the foggy dizzy brain effect it has on me.

I incorporate some intermittent fasting 1 time per week for 24hrs, semi low carbing and everything has been going well, if i want to heal from my injuries i must also lose weight, extra weight puts pressure on the joint etc etc.

If you go on the low carb diet and lift weights you will get into ketosis a lot faster because weight lifting affect glycogen, on low carb you don't replenish glycogen so the body will use its own fat.

I started training again and using machines, no more squats nor deadlift for me either, avoid injury is the prime goal.

----------

